# The Dublin Pass - anyone use it?



## GrayFal (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.dublinpass.ie/dublinpass/default.asp?refID=

The Dublin pass - has anyone used it?
The 6 day pass is 95 Euro with a 15% off if u book online.
We will be in Dublin for 7 days and will visit Guinness twice I am sure   at 15 euro fee each time.
I have heard people say the one u get for Paris was a great saver and 'made' u visit places u ordinarily wouldn't because 'why pay $10 for an hour visit'?

You can also get a 5 day bus pass for 20 euro with this.....any thoughts or comments appreciated.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds like your upcoming trip itinerary is similar to the one we just got home from- our FC week in Killiney, followed by a week at the Villacana in Estepona SP and a week at the FourSeasons Vilamoura in PT! Capped by a nite in Paris thanks to our Continental ff routing home from Lisbon.

We didn't do the Dublin Pass, but did buy the OPW pass for sites like Kilmainhan Jail, Castletown House, etc.  Also printed off something from a link I found on TripAdvisor for Ireland Heritage sites that included 10% off on Guiness, a twofer on the River Liffey cruise, etc.  That came in handy, but I don't have the link to it handy, so will post again with it.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 2, 2009)

*Here it is*

http://www.cultureheritageireland.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 2, 2009)

Dublin Tourist Traps - Reviews from the Virtual Tourtist

Some people like the pass - others thought it was a rip-off. Many of the museums are free. And some museums were closed when some folks went to visit with a two-day pass.  Except for Guiness, many locales didn't have queues.  

So I think you need to investigate the websites of where you want to visit and check for entrance fees and hours and then decide it it's worth it for you.


Richard


----------



## JUDIE25 (Jun 2, 2009)

We did not purchase the Dublin pass because we were only in Dublin for two days.  If you do not purchase the Dublin pass I can highly recommend purchasing your Guinness Tix online before you go.  Besides saving $, there is an advantage because you do not have to stand in a looong line (over 300 people).   With the purchase, you get directions to go directly to will call.  We had only one other party ahead of us.  Now that saves time.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 2, 2009)

I am going to be in Dublin 7 days - I am not staying at Fitzpatrick's this trip but in town at the Shelbourne - which is why I think this can be useful.
I am going to look at some prices and then decide.

I don't think the 3 day pricing of 65 euro would be a bargain.
And as I am going during a busy season, I think not having to wait on lines will be a plus.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay - with the 15% purchase online discount it is 80.75 euro

Guinness Tour - 15 euro

Christ Church Cathedral Dublin ENTRY CHARGE €6 

Dublin Castle - free

Kilmainham Gaol - 6 euro

Saint Patrick’s Cathedral - 5.50 euro

The Old Jameson Distillery 13.50 euro

Croke Museum and Croke Park Stadium Tour Adult: €10.50 (I think DH would like this)

Malahide Castle - 7.50 euro

National Gallery of Ireland - free

Everything else I am interested in is free.

Guess I will pass on the pass!


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jun 14, 2009)

We were there off-season for 5 days and we felt the longest bus pass was just right.  I believe that year (2007) there were two and three day passes, could have been longer ones.
Roman


----------

